# Sale on agility tunnels from tinkertots..



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Tinkertots tunnels - click here 

These are NOT the same quality as 'real' tunnels that you can leave outdoors, but they work really well if you don't! Make sure you get the ones that are 24" in diameter (unless you have little dogs too and don't care). Get the darker colored ones if you have a choice (blue?) cause if your dog is only used to brightly lit yellow and you send them into a darker one at a trial, they may refuse...


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks maggie for the info. 
I have an extra long culvert the driveway runs over out front and the dogs love to zip from one end to the other. So just out of curiosity, would they refuse a agility tunnel if they are used to a culvert?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote:would they refuse a agility tunnel if they are used to a culvert?


Culvert is a good start, but it's always a straight line and they can see the exit. 

The advantage of having a real tunnel is you can make it into a 'c' or 's' and wrap it around other equipment so the exit isn't clear to the dog when they are inside. AND you can practice getting you dog into the 'right' end of the tunnel when both entrance and exit are side by side!


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Can't you just use the ones you get at the store for kids? I saw on yesterday at Target that I was thinking about getting. It was like 12 bucks or something.. not sure. didn't really LOOK!


----------



## GrandJan (Aug 11, 2006)

Jenn - I bought the Agility-in-a-Bag and Travel Jump Set from here:

http://www.affordableagility.com/MASTERLIST.htm

Remember that I have NO agility experience and don't intend to compete. I just think it's a great way to have fun, training, and exercise all in one.

I haven't used it yet - actually it's not even out of the boxes - but do you think I wasted my money? Should I have gone for one good piece of equipment at a time?

I also bought a video on agility training, just to get a beginner's understanding.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: GrandJanJenn - I bought the Agility-in-a-Bag and Travel Jump Set from here:
> 
> http://www.affordableagility.com/MASTERLIST.htm
> 
> I also bought a video on agility training, just to get a beginner's understanding.


*Tunnel & Chute - 3' tunnel with 22" diameter and attachable 8' chute. *

That may work as a chute, but I'm betting it's really lightweight. So maybe good to start with but a real chute can be pretty heavy on the dog, specially when wet.

For a tunnel, 22" X 3' is no good. Too short (the 3') so you can't bend it into 's' or 'c' and to narrow (the 22") cause unless your dog is really small it will have to bend down alot to go thru. 24" is what a 'real' tunnel is. 

The weavepoles probably are also ok for initial training, but if your dog starts tearing thru fun and FAST the way we want, they may go flying into separate parts after each pass!

Jumps are also fine for initial training, but if you do start to enjoy agility more, you should start about getting wings for the jumps. Actually, you can make them and have them either just sit next to your jumps or reconfigure them. 

I am currently THE QUEEN of PVC! It's shocking how easy it is to cut and put together with the right tools and fittings. I've even found the guys at Loews/Home Depot (if they aren't busy) will cut a bunch of the stuff down for me so all I have to do when I get home is just put them together. In fact, for Xmas I had family members chip in and I opened one box with 5 way PVC fittings and another box with jump cups! So I just have to purchase the rest and put it together (like tinkertots!) ( (click here for cleanrun site)  


and the 5 way connectors allow you to get the wing onto the jump upright (click here)


----------



## GrandJan (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks for the info - wish me luck!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: FuryanGoddessCan't you just use the ones you get at the store for kids? I saw on yesterday at Target that I was thinking about getting. It was like 12 bucks or something.. not sure. didn't really LOOK!


This is what I use. I have two that I got from Target, from the dog section. They are only about 1/3 as long as the real thing, but I can at least curve them, work on entrances at various angles, driving out, etc. Mine were $8 each.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Liesje said:


> This is what I use. I have two that I got from Target, from the dog section. They are only about 1/3 as long as the real thing, but I can at least curve them, work on entrances at various angles, driving out, etc. Mine were $8 each.


 
Must not be able to find them online. 

All I can find is kids tunnels for $29.99.

Do them cheap tunnels hold up or will they tear (dog nails) real easy ?


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I have the green one with windows and the solid blue kid tunnels shown on that site. Though both of mine came from Target online. While one alone isn't quite long enough to work as a regulation tunnel, you can hook them together and make a nice "U." 

I spent about $30/each on mine. Not including shipping.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

The one I have from Tinkertots is actually very sturdy, like a canvas material. But collapses down so I can easily pull it together and store it in the house (only 5" wide) 



> *15 ft x 24" Institutional Play Tunnel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

